# Potty training SOS, indoor outdoor mommy confusion



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You would think all possible potty training topics have already been covered, eh? Sorry if I am repeating a thread but I need some pro help on a potty training issue.

So, we have a UGODOG in our balcony which has worked beautifully so far. Gustave is fully trained to pee and poop on that. We bring him out approximately once every waking hour. He even goes there by himself when he needs to pee and comes back inside. We always keep a watch on him and reward him as soon as he's back.

On Saturday he gets his last shot and then we plan to take him outside. My ideal scenario would be if he only pees outside and holds it in otherwise (we can take him out once every 1-2 hrs). How do we transition from what we're doing right now to what we would like to do? 

Should we block access to the balcony completely? 
Should we try and train him to do both? How? 
Will he understand he can pee in the balcony + outside, just not in the house?
Are we teaching him to not hold it in by allowing him free access to the UgoDog?

I am sure atleast a few of our members went through the same dilemma. What did you do? Thank you in advance!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Im not a pro, but I have read articles, other threads on here, and watched videos, and this is how I think it goes, in mho. I think it's a slow transition that you will have to do, keeping your fluff on the normal potty area, while teaching your dog that it's ok to go potty outside. I would suggest taking your fluff outside during the regular "potty" times, and just wait outside untill he goes potty, then reward. Do this for a while untill your fluff gets the idea of its good to potty outside. If your fluff has a difficult time peeing outside (doesn't want to), you could buy a potty training spray, it's what I used on Cici and I think it's great, it tells them that it's ok to go potty wherever you spray it. I use it mostly when we travel and she can't find a spot to go potty on the grass or dirt, I just spray and she goes there. 
Anyways, then you could slowly move the potty pad closer to wherever you're taking her outside to potty. Then just take it away when you think your fluff is ready. There's some pooch bells and other things owners use for their dog so their dog let's them know they want to go potty by ringing the bells hanging from the door. 
I'm sure you'll get better answers from other members that have more experience. Goodluck 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> If your fluff has a difficult time peeing outside (doesn't want to), you could buy a potty training spray, it's what I used on Cici and I think it's great, it tells them that it's ok to go potty wherever you spray it. I use it mostly when we travel and she can't find a spot to go potty on the grass or dirt, I just spray and she goes there.


Thank you for your reply. What is this spray called?


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use the Petco potty training brand:
http://www.petco.com/product/115631/Petco-Dog-Potty-Training-Aid.aspx

But there's different brands, like Nature's miracles, and others. You could go to any pet store and ask where the "potty training sprays" are, or you could order them online through the store, or at amazon. I haven't tried other brands, I just got this one because it was cheaper, but it works great I like it 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, 

Most people here suggest hte method suggested by @BellaNotte with the whole moving the pad closer to outdoors etc but what I did was i eventually got sick of the potty pads because it just stank up my house and i just started taking Arthur outside regularly. He gets the picture now. He is 15 weeks and I started taking him outside at 10 weeks (after 2 weeks of pad training). He still has a few accidents especially when I am not around to notice he wants the door open (so he pees in front of the door he has not learnt to bark). 

This method has worked pretty well for me but maybe that is also because I got Arthur off pads even before he really got the concept?


----------

